# Ajman Apartments!



## [userName]

Does anyone know about apartments in Ajman, specifically the Horizon, Falcon and Corniche towers? I feel like they're not real.

I'm not in the UAE yet, but I'm closing in on a job offer and have begun some preliminary research. Any info helps.

Thanks!


----------



## CDN2012

[userName] said:


> Does anyone know about apartments in Ajman, specifically the Horizon, Falcon and Corniche towers? I feel like they're not real.
> 
> I'm not in the UAE yet, but I'm closing in on a job offer and have begun some preliminary research. Any info helps.
> 
> Thanks!


I been in all three. Horizon is probably the best as they got a full grocery store and food court in the ground level and they all deliver. And on top of the four level parking deck they have a hugh open area with a play ground for kids so u dont ave to worry about them playing on the road. It also has a full gym(weights, cardio equ., boxing, mma, a pool, karate). Its about a 5 min drive from the beach.

Corniche is right across from the beach but to my knowledge doest have all the things Horizon has. The view is nice if its acing the Arabian Gulf(should iran attack, you would be the first to see the missiles and can give us forum dwellers a heads up)

Falcon is just another average building. Clearly not as good as the other two IMHO

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## [userName]

CDN2012 said:


> I been in all three. Horizon is probably the best as they got a full grocery store and food court in the ground level and they all deliver. And on top of the four level parking deck they have a hugh open area with a play ground for kids so u dont ave to worry about them playing on the road. It also has a full gym(weights, cardio equ., boxing, mma, a pool, karate). Its about a 5 min drive from the beach.
> 
> Corniche is right across from the beach but to my knowledge doest have all the things Horizon has. The view is nice if its acing the Arabian Gulf(should iran attack, you would be the first to see the missiles and can give us forum dwellers a heads up)
> 
> Falcon is just another average building. Clearly not as good as the other two IMHO
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Wow thank you! I'm really interested in living there. Once I get there I'll make sure I check them out.


----------



## Ohio State Sucks

*Al Shaali Tower*

Any information about Al Shaali Tower, down the street from the Cornice Tower? Any one toured the building or lived in one of their apartments?


----------



## Ohio State Sucks

CDN2012 said:


> I been in all three. Horizon is probably the best as they got a full grocery store and food court in the ground level and they all deliver. And on top of the four level parking deck they have a hugh open area with a play ground for kids so u dont ave to worry about them playing on the road. It also has a full gym(weights, cardio equ., boxing, mma, a pool, karate). Its about a 5 min drive from the beach.
> 
> Corniche is right across from the beach but to my knowledge doest have all the things Horizon has. The view is nice if its acing the Arabian Gulf(should iran attack, you would be the first to see the missiles and can give us forum dwellers a heads up)
> 
> Falcon is just another average building. Clearly not as good as the other two IMHO
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Do you live in Ajman. I'm considering relocating to a Ajman. Just a few quick questions for you regarding electricity and water. Does Ajman charge 5% of your yearly rental amount monthly. For example, my rent in Dubai is 55kAED/Year, even if my apartment is not in use for a month with no water or electricity being used I am still charged 229AED. Is there a similar charge in Ajman. Also, I have not noticed any chiller free buildings there. What does your average electricity and water bill look like? 

I like the beaches in Ajman, and think they are underrated, but would like to find a nice, quiet building with two-bedroom apartments. 

Hope they finish all that road construction in Ajman, makes driving confusing if you are just visiting the city.

Also, I would be curious on your own personal experiences of living in Ajman. Thanks.


----------

